# Pics / Info request : Installing boost gauge in mk3 air vent



## Mucci (Dec 1, 2004)

Ive seen this done a few time and Ive been looking over my gauge and vent trying to decide the best way to do this. I could use some install pics and info if anybodys got some insight.


----------



## Mucci (Dec 1, 2004)

*Re: Pics / Info request : Installing boost gauge in mk3 air vent (Mucci)*

hmh no dice eh?


----------



## lap (Nov 20, 2005)

*Re: Pics / Info request : Installing boost gauge in mk3 air vent (Mucci)*









I cut the back with a dremel and I stuck the support of gauges in the hole, I fixed a perforated plate around the gauges.


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: Pics / Info request : Installing boost gauge in mk3 air vent (lap)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lap* »_








I cut the back with a dremel and I stuck the support of gauges in the hole, I fixed a perforated plate around the gauges.

I have the same clarion head unit..


----------



## maxslug (May 22, 2005)

*Re: Pics / Info request : Installing boost gauge in mk3 air vent (Mucci)*

Draft42 sells this little gague bracket where the heated seats thingers go....








took me about an hour to install. got the gague from summit. a little hard to see, but works for me for $15!
-m


----------



## Mucci (Dec 1, 2004)

*Re: Pics / Info request : Installing boost gauge in mk3 air vent (maxslug)*

Both those ideas dont look too shabby. 
Although for the sake of resale I dont think I wanna take a dremel to the dash.


----------



## hubbell (Oct 30, 2001)

*Re: Pics / Info request : Installing boost gauge in mk3 air vent (Mucci)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mucci* »_Both those ideas dont look too shabby. 
Although for the sake of resale I dont think I wanna take a dremel to the dash.

dont worry there are four million mk3 dash's at the junkyard. buy an extra one and cut it up at will...then youll have the stock piece when you want resale value on an mk3 jetta...


----------



## Mucci (Dec 1, 2004)

*Re: Pics / Info request : Installing boost gauge in mk3 air vent (hubbell)*

Its not so much the dollar value as it is piece of mind. I try to keep things as reversable as possible.


----------



## turbodub (Jul 6, 2000)

*Re: Pics / Info request : Installing boost gauge in mk3 air vent (Mucci)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mucci* »_Its not so much the dollar value as it is piece of mind. I try to keep things as reversable as possible.


well if thats the case you might want to second guess turboing youre car


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: Pics / Info request : Installing boost gauge in mk3 air vent (Mucci)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mucci* »_Both those ideas dont look too shabby. 
Although for the sake of resale I dont think I wanna take a dremel to the dash.

??? you don't want to take a dremmel to the dash? Is this Dash meaning air vent's aswell. To custom install gauges with no premade back plate, almost eveytime your going to be using a dremmel of some kind.
I dont want to come off as being rude, i may be slightly confused to what you mean.


----------



## Mucci (Dec 1, 2004)

*Re: Pics / Info request : Installing boost gauge in mk3 air vent (turbodub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbodub* »_

well if thats the case you might want to second guess turboing youre car

Already turbo and entirely reversable back to stock. I can tear it all down and back to stock in a days work so no, im not second guessing it.


----------



## Mucci (Dec 1, 2004)

*Re: Pics / Info request : Installing boost gauge in mk3 air vent (GTijoejoe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTijoejoe* »_
??? you don't want to take a dremmel to the dash? Is this Dash meaning air vent's aswell. To custom install gauges with no premade back plate, almost eveytime your going to be using a dremmel of some kind.
I dont want to come off as being rude, i may be slightly confused to what you mean.



An airvent is much easier and cost effective to replace then an entire dash.


----------



## SvenRasta (Nov 16, 2002)

*Re: Pics / Info request : Installing boost gauge in mk3 air vent (Mucci)*

Can't help you....


----------



## Mucci (Dec 1, 2004)

*Re: Pics / Info request : Installing boost gauge in mk3 air vent (SvenRasta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SvenRasta* »_Can't help you....









Well at least that was original and not 5 years old.


----------



## hogis (Jan 23, 2005)

*Re: Pics / Info request : Installing boost gauge in mk3 air vent (Mucci)*

How about something like this:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2693853


----------



## Mucci (Dec 1, 2004)

*Re: Pics / Info request : Installing boost gauge in mk3 air vent (hogis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hogis* »_How about something like this:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2693853 

thats friggin badass.


----------



## SvenRasta (Nov 16, 2002)

*Re: Pics / Info request : Installing boost gauge in mk3 air vent (Mucci)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mucci* »_Well at least that was original and not 5 years old. 

you're right...regardless...


----------



## Mucci (Dec 1, 2004)

*Re: Pics / Info request : Installing boost gauge in mk3 air vent (SvenRasta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SvenRasta* »_
you're right...regardless...










Your generous and insightful contributions to the thread have been noted. You may now retire.


----------



## skaterhernandez4 (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: Pics / Info request : Installing boost gauge in mk3 air vent (Mucci)*

.... made _me_ laugh


----------



## SvenRasta (Nov 16, 2002)

*Re: Pics / Info request : Installing boost gauge in mk3 air vent (Mucci)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mucci* »_Your generous and insightful contributions to the thread have been noted. You may now retire.









Looks like you told me huh?


----------



## Mucci (Dec 1, 2004)

*Re: Pics / Info request : Installing boost gauge in mk3 air vent (SvenRasta)*




































































_Modified by Mucci at 1:11 AM 9-21-2006_


----------



## SvenRasta (Nov 16, 2002)

*Re: Pics / Info request : Installing boost gauge in mk3 air vent (Mucci)*

At least I didn't use profanity.


----------



## hubbell (Oct 30, 2001)

*Re: Pics / Info request : Installing boost gauge in mk3 air vent (SvenRasta)*

actually id like the mk3 gauges in the vent a lot better if it was flush mounted and not so thrown in as it is now....but anyway that sort of what i meant by go to the junkyard and buy another few dash pieces and cut them up. then save your stocks if you want to put it back to stock. this isnt a hard concept to grasp so im confused why youre saying it makes it hard to put back to stock.?


----------



## Mucci (Dec 1, 2004)

*Re: Pics / Info request : Installing boost gauge in mk3 air vent (hubbell)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hubbell* »_actually id like the mk3 gauges in the vent a lot better if it was flush mounted and not so thrown in as it is now....but anyway that sort of what i meant by go to the junkyard and buy another few dash pieces and cut them up. then save your stocks if you want to put it back to stock. this isnt a hard concept to grasp so im confused why youre saying it makes it hard to put back to stock.?

I wasnt refering to modding the vents I was refering to the main dash piece itself at first. I had a brain lapse and forgot that all the plastic pieces were removable. My mistake.
I do like the idea of the flush mounting that guy did in the link posted above. 
...not so much his "custom" gauges that he printed off the computer though. Cant imagine how those look when the backlight is on at night shining through the stock and paper gauges....thats if that paper is even translucent.


----------



## SvenRasta (Nov 16, 2002)

*Re: Pics / Info request : Installing boost gauge in mk3 air vent (Mucci)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mucci* »_

































































_Modified by Mucci at 1:11 AM 9-21-2006_

Sorry fellas...but I had to do it.
I've been pretty partial to the ****.
Good day http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


















_Modified by SvenRasta at 6:21 AM 9-21-2006_


----------

